# What should i putin my newly empty 20 gal.



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

a 40 gal terr. and now my old snake tank is empty wat should i put in there?I am not stuck on this idea but i was thinking of breeding my male leopard gecko.To do this i would have to buy 2 females and also wait till they mature because the male i have is only 5 inches long exactly. any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Ty







~ Brad


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

i guess u guys hate me or something or u don have any ideas but watever


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

you could try to breed leopard geckos if you wanted to


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

any help on how to incubate
and any other ideas like a beardie or sometin


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.ball-pythons.net/modules.php?op...artid=54&page=1

you could do this


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

cali king snake for awhile...

or why not just make it an aquarium and get a cichlid or piranha or something?


----------

